# Multiple budgies, one wild one hand raised



## KiwwiTheBudgie (May 16, 2018)

Okay.

I have had my hand fed budgie(Kiwwi) for about 40 - 45 days now. I decided to get him a friend, so I went to the same shop where I got him because they sell hand fed birds. I saw this little albino, and I got him. I didn't notice until I came back home that this little guy was actually a wild bird. I've had the albino for a day now, but I don't know if my first budgie will still be playing with me and if he will become wild because of this other budgie. I wanna know what will happen.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

In my experience my tame birds had a good influence on my untamed birds and when the untamed birds saw the tame ones interact with me it made them less afraid, so for me it worked out well. How tame is your first bird?


----------



## KiwwiTheBudgie (May 16, 2018)

Well... if standing on my face while I'm lying down and nibbling my nose is a sign of a tamed bird, he's pretty much well tamed.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

If your hand-fed is as tame as you describe, it's more likely to remain tame and also the "wild" bird may relax a bit, over time (re: Cody's stor). Just continue interacting normally with Kiwwi.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

In my experience, the wild one won’t make the tame one any more wild. If any one is to become influenced by the other, it would be the other way around. Your wild budgie might over time, learn to trust more simply by observing your tame one. Or, the wild one might always be less trusting than the tame one. But no, don’t worry about the tame one ‘going wild’ because of any influence.


----------

